

"We need a scientific, non-religious approach." -Crichton on Environmentalism - lionhearted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv9OSxTy1aU

======
lionhearted
I think the video is worth a watch - he starts by discussing how
anthropologists think of religion, and goes into how that gets in the way of
sensible policymaking.

He talks about the state of National Parks where there's very little conflict
in what they're supposed to be for, and yet we still don't do a good job with
them, so we're still quite far from understanding what to do in places with
more complex sets of tradeoffs, like cities. I enjoyed it thoroughly, got me
thinking.

